# Ajax Chat Tutorial



## Kurt Cobain (15. Januar 2007)

Tag Tag

Also ich wollt gerne mal n Ajax Chat Tutorial (mit JS und PHP und mySQL) im i-net suchen und es dann auch durcharbeiten.
Hab dann auch gesucht und nix gscheites gefunden.

Jetzt wollt ich mal euch fragn ob ihr ein gescheites Tut kennt oder ob ihr eventuell selber eins geschrieben habt und n Link posten könnt.
Wär echt geil


Greez Ich


----------



## con-f-use (15. Januar 2007)

Mir wäre jetzt keines bekannt. Such dir doch erstmal ein allgemeines Ajax-Tutorial. Wenn du weißt, wie Ajax funktioniert und gute Javascript-Grundkenntnisse hast, sollte ein Chat kein großes Problem sein.
Du wirst es sowieso deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen müssen und das geht nicht ohne allgemeines Wissen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Januar 2007)

Was v erstehst du unter "gscheit"?


----------



## Kurt Cobain (16. Januar 2007)

Hmmm einfach eins wo man halt alles gut versteht und wo gut beschrieben ist.

Schade dass keiner eins kennt  

Naja... vlt schreibt ja irgendjemand mal eins .... wär gut wenn er hier dann n Link Posten


Gruß ich


----------



## Operator_Jon (16. Januar 2007)

Wenn du etwas Geld ausgeben willst, dann gibt es da 2 super Videos aus dem Hause Video2Brain, die kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Willywaffel (28. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss zugeben das ich mir das Tutorial selber nicht ganz durchgelesen hab und von Ajax noch gar keine Ahnung hab Javascript php mysql und html behersche ich aber. http://www.dynamicajax.com/pg/193-.html <~~ Englisch
Ist ein Tutorial über mehrere Seiten. Ich werde das Tutorial nach den Zentralen Abschlussprüfungen durch arbeiten. Aber immoment muss ich halt viel lernen :-D
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen.


----------

